# Frustrated from Maine



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all,

New to this forum but not entirely new to sailing. I am a twice seasoned sailor, as in I've sailed for two seasons. Some would say "GOSH! That's hardly enough to get yer rudder wet!" Yeah, there is that. Here's my story:

A couple of years ago, my youngest approaching 16 1/2, I asked him what he'd like to do as a father-son thing because we really didn't do that much stuff together. He said that he enjoyed sailing on Bageerah (a charter schooner out of Portland, Maine) with his grandfather so I said "Let's by a boat!" For a month we looked online, then I finally grew a spine and broke the news to my lovely bride. I'm not sure which reality I'm trapped in but she said (and I DO quote) "That sounds like fun!" (Pinch me) So we looked for another month and found two boats of interest: a Precision 23 (I think) and a Lancer 25. We skipped church one Sunday and checked them both out. The Lancer was, by size, twice the boat for 2 additional feet. So we sat in the cockpit and I laid out the issues with the bigger boat. We would have to by a bigger, more specialized trailer, a truck to pull it (both in less than a month) and hey, no body knew how to sail. Again, my son the instigator said "Go big or go home!". We went big. A month later, I had purchased a trailer, modified it to fit the boat, borrowed a truck, been south of Boston 8 times for boat issues and spent hours on the phone. On December 12, 2008, we went to retrieve our baby. That trip went without a hitch. No, no, I had a hitch! It went fine! (Gees!)

Since then we've taken Sailing and Seamanship classes and sailed about 30 times for a total of around 750 miles. It has been a blast. We've been in dead calm with nothing but the outboard to 8 foot seas that we literally surfed on. We've awaken to the gentle sway of the waves and had coffee in the cockpit, with the rolling surf in one ear and reeling gulls in the other. Nuthin' like it! We've also had many mishaps, which I may post later.

Fair Winds

Don


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Good to see you over here Don. Welcome to SN!


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

*MaineSail*

I feel like I just ran into my brother-in-law in a pick-up bar! Are you living aboard like Tim?


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

So way is the title of your post "Frustrated in Maine"?

It seems like you are doing things right and enjoying your time on the boat.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Love the story, made me smile.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

*Still Frustrated*

It's 17 degrees outside and my baby peers at me through the window, taunting me, mocking me!

I'll sail April to December, wind permitting, even though I have to wade in to launch the boat. Water temp gets to low 40's by then.

I think the docks go back in on April 1st. So, until then, ARRRGGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Don, I feel your pain. Welcome aboard.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ahhh, that I get.

I hate the winter wait. This year is particularly bad as we just bought a new (to us) boat in December.

How many more days until spring?


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

84 days until the first Saturday in April. Getting there! I'm thinking of starting to scrape the bottom today, if it gets above 30. Or maybe start on some of the inside work that I want to accomplish. The upholstery is a little dated so I have to remove the supporting plywood on the hull and recover it. I'm not sure how it's attached but it is there quite firmly. Hey, it's better than sitting in front of the idiot tube!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Don, you have no excuse for not having scraped the bottom by now. New Years eve and day were perfect scraping weather days 

As you know I have no reason to miss my boat. Living aboard has been great so far and I have no excuse to not do the winter projects considering it is toasty warm inside and frequently gets in the 60s and 70s on deck under the clear shrink wrap.

BTW, I loved your story. Being the youngest of 5 boys, my father was pretty fed up with all the athletics from my older brothers so sailing became the bond I have with my father. I was about 8 when he and I built a stitch and tape dinghy to sail. I enjoy taking him sailing now aboard our boats as his dinghy sailing days are behind him.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Don,

How can you be frustrated if you have a trailer for her?

Drive her down to Connecticut and I'll meet you on the sound with a warm shot of whisky. Better yet, come down to Long Island and sail with me on a Sunday afternoon. (Wanderingstar helped me last winter when we were on the hard. A mid-winter sail is a lovely thing.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

It is good to see you Maine-E-acks over here whom I know from SBO. 
Hang in there Don. This latest storm approaching the NE confirms for me that we are still in winter and have a few more months to go. 
I'm in NYC both itchy and frustrated. Itching to get at some pre-launch projects on my old gal; frustrated that it does not seem like it will get warmer for a few months.
MS - what ever happened with your own branding of Butyl tape? Haven't heard another word about 'Boat Snot' since you informally polled for a brand name.
TR - I guess I heard you were living aboard your new 40'. I'll assume you will be racing your 40 footer this coming season?
My best to all in Maine.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I didn't start scraping but I did start the upholstery. The wood panel on the hull were quite tight, so I thought they were glassed in or something. Nope, just force fit. Phew! So, Sunday, I pulled the port panel off to see what we're up against. The multi-colored plaid heavy weave screamed "SHAGAGELIC BaaayyybE!" and had to go. We painstakingly disassembled the panel and fabric, using the pieces as patterns. A couple of slabs of foam, and we'll see how good we are. Any pointers?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

CalebD said:


> It is good to see you Maine-E-acks over here whom I know from SBO.
> Hang in there Don. This latest storm approaching the NE confirms for me that we are still in winter and have a few more months to go.
> I'm in NYC both itchy and frustrated. Itching to get at some pre-launch projects on my old gal; frustrated that it does not seem like it will get warmer for a few months.
> MS - what ever happened with your own branding of Butyl tape? Haven't heard another word about 'Boat Snot' since you informally polled for a brand name.
> ...


I have been lurking here for a while. As you can see the large discrepancy between my join date and number of posts. Tough for me to use the site as I was not a big fan of the former SN. But I have started posting here when I see friends or can assist in some way. And there is some good info in the live aboard forum. As for racing we will do mostly overnight distance racing but plan to race her in some of the local regattas if the wind is over 20kts.


----------

